# Furry Inc. (an adult furry story)



## Ignitus (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello everyone,

nice to be here !
I have got something to share with you. I have just finished writting my first furry adult story. Its name is "Furry Inc." and you can read it here:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1166060/

It bases on real events which occured to me during my holiday job at a local company!

This is my VERY first story in english, so you may find some small mistakes within it. But I tried my best to get rid of them after rewriting some parts. 

Feel free to read it and of course you can tell me, what you think of it.

In the meantime, I will think about a follow up story.

Best regards
Ignitus :wink:


----------

